# What happened to Chris Chance



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

I know Fat Chance was sold to Serotta and that FC employees formed IF, but I do not know what happened to Chris. I met him at Ally Pally in the UK when he launcged the 10th Ani Yo Eddy with campy record OR, he even let me ride the bike, silver and purple frame. Any info appreciated.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hi mate
a new FAT chance site is currently being worked on that'll hava history of FAT. watch this space 

ta

scant


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

Any more news from the man?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I heard he's working for Haro now.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

I heard from a reliable source in Massachusetts that Chris Chance is now a massage therapist - Masseuse. For real!

TR, Keith Bontrager and Gary Fisher get to ride every day for hours and come home to a huge bank account and yet Chris Chance is a Masseuse? Seems weird


----------



## Mr Bling (Jan 15, 2005)

He stepped out of the industry?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mello211 said:


> I heard from a reliable source in Massachusetts that Chris Chance is now a massage therapist - Masseuse. For real!
> 
> TR, Keith Bontrager and Gary Fisher get to ride every day for hours and come home to a huge bank account and yet Chris Chance is a Masseuse? Seems weird


you could say that real geniuses have the nardest most humble path while the marketeers have their short glories.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> you could say that real geniuses have the nardest most humble path while the marketeers have their short glories.


I'm not sure I'd put Tom and Keith in the same boat as Gary with how their success came about.

All three did end up marketing their names well though.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeah..... Masseuse is what I've read heard too. shame as he had some great design/proceses.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought I'd heard he was making wrought iron garden furniture... Maybe Ive mixed him up with someone else.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is that for real? Can anybody on these boards speak to this with any amount of accuracy? 

Maybe I'll email Earl Bob and see if he knows.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I thought I'd heard he was making wrought iron garden furniture... Maybe Ive mixed him up with someone else.


He's not the one working with glass? Or was it NASA?


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

mello211 said:


> I heard from a reliable source in Massachusetts that Chris Chance is now a massage therapist - Masseuse. For real!
> 
> TR, Keith Bontrager and Gary Fisher get to ride every day for hours and come home to a huge bank account and yet Chris Chance is a Masseuse? Seems weird


Tom and Keith made their money through components more than anything. Both managed to stay pretty innovative for some time. It was almost as if each had a second company that started when the market switched from hardtails. Either one could have ridden their frame buisiness into the ground like many others did. They were smart enough to see where the industry was going and use the knowledge they had to find new niches.

Gary sold his name when it was still marketable and was smart enough to hitch himself to a company where he was guarenteed success at some level.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Tom and Keith made their money through components more than anything. Both managed to stay pretty innovative for some time. It was almost as if each had a second company that started when the market switched from hardtails. Either one could have ridden their frame buisiness into the ground like many others did. They were smart enough to see where the industry was going and use the knowledge they had to find new niches.


I think that Keith and Tom took very different paths.

Keith was bought out by Trek and intended to continue running his frame business. The market for steel hardtails dried up a couple of years later, and Keith ended up with an apparently sweet job working for Trek.

Tom went from being a frame builder to running his own components design and distribution company. Today, Ritchey is nothing like what it was in the 80's, but it's apparently successful. Tom seems to have made the right decision to keep the company going all these years.

I thought that Chris Chance was working with lawn furniture too. Although I heard that several years back. Possibly things have changed? As long as he likes the new job, that's great!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Tom and Keith made their money through components more than anything. Both managed to stay pretty innovative for some time. It was almost as if each had a second company that started when the market switched from hardtails. Either one could have ridden their frame buisiness into the ground like many others did. They were smart enough to see where the industry was going and use the knowledge they had to find new niches.
> 
> Gary sold his name when it was still marketable and was smart enough to hitch himself to a company where he was guarenteed success at some level.


there is smart and there is talent.. fat chances handle better than any other bike IMHO YMMV.
chris chance has a genius for designing frames and some say his road bikes are not bad either. if he ever decided to become a not so expensive i can find everywhere components that are nothing special, we would still have lost a great frame builder. i hope he is doing well in his new businness ventures.
if the market doesn't like steel hardtails.. too bad for the market cause i believe they are the best ride there is and i'll keep riding them.
btw.. susp forks svck pond scum. i would much rather have different rigid forks w/ refined rakes to chose from than a thousand rock shox models.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> there is smart and there is talent.. fat chances handle better than any other bike IMHO YMMV.
> chris chance has a genius for designing frames and some say his road bikes are not bad either. if he ever decided to become a not so expensive i can find everywhere components that are nothing special, we would still have lost a great frame builder. i hope he is doing well in his new businness ventures.
> if the market doesn't like steel hardtails.. too bad for the market cause i believe they are the best ride there is and i'll keep riding them.
> btw.. susp forks svck pond scum. i would much rather have different rigid forks w/ refined rakes to chose from than a thousand rock shox models.


I know you stated that it was you opinion that CC is the best bike maker ever. And that suspension sucks. But you do realize that neither statement is true, right?
I think that kind of thinking will limit you as a rider real quick. 
I like full rigid bikes as much as the next guy. There is almost nothing here where I live that can't be done on a full rigid. 
But I'll do it faster on my full suspension. 
And I hate my 89 Wicked. 
Go figure.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

saw this a few yrs back:
http://www.inspiredink.com/article.asp?ID=59

or if your really nosy you could always email his ex wife:
http://www.beckwithrealestate.com/html/content/Agent_AboutUs.htm
(bottom one)

looks like wendyll still owns that Fat Chance Ranch property and rents it out:
http://www.rentors.org/guestbook.cfm?pid=33513

that's all i could find for now...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

dompedro3, thanks for the info, interesting reading 

colker1, wow, you're even more biased than me! :thumbsup: ..hell I hate to admit it but even I've been swayed by the full suspension dark side in more recent years. Test ride a whole bunch of different bikes & see for yourself. I never thought I'd be swayed either 

I never once thought that CC was the best bike maker ever; lots of companys have their own little traits/ features that I like. I just loved the whole FAT package the most. Its cool that people are still so passionate about FAT, tho I can see how others could take people shouting "FAT is the best" from the roof tops as a little too much! (something I might have been guilty of in my youth)

if I was asked to choose the best pure bike maker I'd probabily choose potts & ericksen (esp the new ericksen with yeti ASR back end)... ...but all it would take would be to spot some lavender/ grellow/ paint & I'd be pumping for the FAT again.. love over common sense? maybe  

eric, no possible sellers remorse on the 89 wicked? speak to me baby  

peace out


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I know you stated that it was you opinion that CC is the best bike maker ever. And that suspension sucks. But you do realize that neither statement is true, right?
> I think that kind of thinking will limit you as a rider real quick.
> I like full rigid bikes as much as the next guy. There is almost nothing here where I live that can't be done on a full rigid.
> But I'll do it faster on my full suspension.
> ...


rigid forks came in different rakes. bikes had different trail.. a yo eddy had a diff. rake fork than a wicked for example. yetis, bontragers, ritchey.. all different personalities brought by diff. forks. that is beautifull. suddenly it all became extinct w/ susp forks. we would decide over hydraulic merits instead of cycling specific geometry. i prefer the later; i find it more poetic. 
i can ride faster on susp... sure. i see a mountain bike like the katana, the samurai sword. a perfect, transcedental, metaphorical object. the warrior becomes one w/ the sword and loses fear in face of danger. sounds familiar, doesn't it? 
well.. i can wipe ten warriors armed w/ a sword w/ a machine gun but the samurai art transcends it's force in the battlefield. it's much more than that. 
suspension is pure technology. it has no other levels. cycling otoh has many levels.. it's very transcedental. mountain biking took cycling to a whole new conscience. the metaphor was multiplied. susp. takes it away.
one thing i don't get is singlespeeders despising derrailleurs but riding on their new fox float r etc... etc.. 
now, hating the wicked is a sign of deep distress. you must be in great suffer.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scant said:


> dompedro3, thanks for the info, interesting reading
> 
> colker1, wow, you're even more biased than me! :thumbsup: ..hell I hate to admit it but even I've been swayed by the full suspension dark side in more recent years. Test ride a whole bunch of different bikes & see for yourself. I never thought I'd be swayed either
> 
> ...


i would never say it's "the best" per se.. it's the best for a certain kind of riding i do and i like their fit. i like the feel from bike. the comfort. the geometry even if it is too tight for open spaces riding. 
i suppose potts has a bike more geared for california fast and open trails. i never rode one. 
i don't think there is a best anything and a best bike doesn't exist. it depends on you kind of riding, your body type and your personality.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> rigid forks came in different rakes. bikes had different trail.. a yo eddy had a diff. rake fork than a wicked for example. yetis, bontragers, ritchey.. all different personalities brought by diff. forks. that is beautifull. suddenly it all became extinct w/ susp forks. we would decide over hydraulic merits instead of cycling specific geometry. i prefer the later; i find it more poetic.
> i can ride faster on susp... sure. i see a mountain bike like the katana, the samurai sword. a perfect, transcedental, metaphorical object. the warrior becomes one w/ the sword and loses fear in face of danger. sounds familiar, doesn't it?
> well.. i can wipe ten warriors armed w/ a sword w/ a machine gun but the samurai art transcends it's force in the battlefield. it's much more than that.
> suspension is pure technology. it has no other levels. cycling otoh has many levels.. it's very transcedental. mountain biking took cycling to a whole new conscience. the metaphor was multiplied. susp. takes it away.
> ...


Great analogy!
I can't argue with that. There's nothing I like doing more than smoking some blinged out wonder bike up the mountain....only to put twice as much time on it going back down. 

I have a vintage Mustang that I love to drive. It's not as fast and by no means handles as well as a modern car...but there's just something about it. Pure class.

And I agree on the front suspension SS guys with hydro disc's and such. I thought the whole point was to simplify. I'd never put suspension on my SS I don't think.

As for my Wicked, I really am trying to like it. I think it's built right, but it just doesn't ride the way I want it to. No point in having a bike in the collection that won't get ridden.

(Scant....NO!  )


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> fat chances handle better than any other bike IMHO YMMV.


Someone needs to ride a vintage 80's Salsa


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> And I hate my 89 Wicked.
> Go figure.


its not the brakes fault.........right?
btw ive been waiting for you to say that out loud for the last month 
sell me the cranks! no wait, im broke again:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> its not the brakes fault.........right?
> btw ive been waiting for you to say that out loud for the last month
> sell me the cranks! no wait, im broke again:madman:


Hate is a stong word. I shouldn't say hate. It's not the ride I was expecting out of it. I have yet to put some good saddle time on a Yo...which I'd like to do sometime.

My 84 Potts climbs and descends better than this Wicked. I know that much.

Nocranksforyou!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Someone needs to ride a vintage 80's Salsa


ok. i totally agree.        btw.. i NEVER saw one of those for sale at least on ebay . why?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> ok. i totally agree.        btw.. i NEVER saw one of those for sale at least on ebay . why?


'cuz the people who own them don't want to give them up  And probably because there were more Fat's (in all their various models) made than those Salsas. Come on out to Keyesville and I'll bet there will be several to check out.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i was in new york in 1996 and saw a beautifull one at a shop. it had SS couplers. black w/ peppers all over the frame.
i also have somewhere in a pile a brit mag w/ an interview w/ ross and a pic of a white salsa w/ xt all over and a bontrager fork. turbo sadle. quintessential mountain bike pic.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Is that for real? Can anybody on these boards speak to this with any amount of accuracy?
> 
> Maybe I'll email Earl Bob and see if he knows.


Jeff Lindsey from Mountain Goat is the glass blower now, still in chico , ca Mark Rupert is the only one I know who is totally accuret


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> . i NEVER saw one of those for sale at least on ebay . why?


Only if you're fast enough or look carefully. 

But yeah, what Mike said. Not as many Salsa's made vs. Fats or Bontragers.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*I think Rumphy had it right...*

"I thought I'd heard he was making wrought iron garden furniture... Maybe Ive mixed him up with someone else."

I believe this to be true after the Fat Farm in Stowe, VT closed up he started working with Gardener's Supply (this is a local Burlington, VT company) on wrought iron items. I saw him on Church St. in Burlington 2 years ago or so. So I know he was still here at that time...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hate is a stong word. I shouldn't say hate. It's not the ride I was expecting out of it. I have yet to put some good saddle time on a Yo...which I'd like to do sometime.


Pick up a buck shaver, same geometry, better ride, half as much money.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Pick up a buck shaver, same geometry, better ride, half as much money.:thumbsup:


though the sizes are limited. i guess no small medium on the buckshaver.


----------



## usedvolvoboy (Nov 20, 2006)

I talked to Chris' brother, Jeff Chance about 2 years ago...roughly, and asked him what his brother was up to. Jeff, who's a psychiatrist (or some type of mental health professional), that lives in CA, said that Chris was up in or just outside of Burlington, VT doing designs for Gardener's Supply (not sure if he was welding anything). He was also working towards becoming a Shiatsu (not just a masseus), and had totally removed himself from the bicycle industry and really had no intentions of returning to it again. 
He's keeping a very low profile and doesn't care for people trying to track him down and pick his brain on bikes.
Chris' mother was also at the shop visiting my old boss, owner, and friend, and to say happy holidays (around Thanksgiving time). Now there's a nice lady. She was so happy to hear that people still loved Chris' bicycles.
Chris grew up in Mansfield, CT. Riding there most of my life, riding his bicycles there as well, it's obvious where some of his designs and geometries came from.


----------



## jerseybert (Oct 31, 2006)

*fat shitty cycles*

Yeah lads, it was the image and the ride combining for an east coast dogtown skates feel sans Alva. I went through a wicked and yo eddy and loved both in their day. The dualie he did was terrible and wandered all over the trail without turning the 'answer' hyperlite attached to the 'atac' stem. Man, those were the days, I think. Chris King hangs in there like a bat, though.
From there I went to a P-22 and liked it much better but, I've always thought my latest is the greatest. Right now it's a Turner mtb and a Steelman cross bike for me. As I age I'm not riding as much as I'd like to so, any thoughts on the best 5-6 inch bike out there for an old man that loves singletrack, killington, and needs to learn some drop steez? I'm passing the Turner XCE down and need a replacement/upgrade. I could use the help. I'm thinking, Foes, Turner, Intense, Maverick or back to a simple Heckler. I'd appreciate some opinions. I'm not hyped on 29, what do you guys think?
Back to Chance, I'm not sure if it was the bikes or my youthful energy I miss from then. whatevs. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jerseybert said:


> Yeah lads, it was the image and the ride combining for an east coast dogtown skates feel sans Alva. I went through a wicked and yo eddy and loved both in their day. The dualie he did was terrible and wandered all over the trail without turning the 'answer' hyperlite attached to the 'atac' stem. Man, those were the days, I think. Chris King hangs in there like a bat, though.
> From there I went to a P-22 and liked it much better but, I've always thought my latest is the greatest. Right now it's a Turner mtb and a Steelman cross bike for me. As I age I'm not riding as much as I'd like to so, any thoughts on the best 5-6 inch bike out there for an old man that loves singletrack, killington, and needs to learn some drop steez? I'm passing the Turner XCE down and need a replacement/upgrade. I could use the help. I'm thinking, Foes, Turner, Intense, Maverick or back to a simple Heckler. I'd appreciate some opinions. I'm not hyped on 29, what do you guys think?
> Back to Chance, I'm not sure if it was the bikes or my youthful energy I miss from then. whatevs. Thanks for your time.


Get another Fat Chance for a fun project or the casual rider.

Get a smart, well built fully for everyday use.

As for modern full suspension advice...this is probably not the best forum for it.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Latest Update: A friend of mine (who is friends with Wendyll) emailed her last week: She believes Chris moved to California and is a message therapist, into Reiki.

You west coasters can now pick up the trail!

Just because he's not into buidling bikes at this point in time, doesn't mean he'll never do it again. I'm glad I own a FAT, I still regret I sold my trusty 1st year Monster, to buy a Klein.

I'm also fortunate enough to have met Chris. Nice guy. Let me ride a prototype Ti model at a race. I've also met many of the IF guys, great crew. Merlin ( I mean 7) folks? Also cool. I was fortunate enough to be on the north eastern race curcuit starting in the mid 80's.

Whatever the story/bad blood/etc etc, you can't deny the impact Fat City had.

Thanks Chris, wherever you are. I hope you are happy.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Most registered massage therapists make good money... work 10-20 hours a week, take home about $70/hr... spend the rest of the week riding, rock climbing, kayaking, etc.

Or you could spent 60 hours a week trying to keep a frame building business going for a lot less money and a lot more stress... geee....tough choice there.


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread is interesting to me for a reason or few.....Started in 3/04 and is still alive....Since the start of the thread I have got engaged, married but I still don't know 



WHERE THE F:}CK IS CHRIS CHANCE


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Don't know... but I have two of his Yo's.*



spencer the kalmyk said:


> This thread is interesting to me for a reason or few.....Started in 3/04 and is still alive....Since the start of the thread I have got engaged, married and had a kid but I still don't know
> 
> WHERE THE F:}CK IS CHRIS CHANCE


I LOVE my Yo's ... And (hey Colker), I have one rigid and one with an 80mm fork. I love both of them. But... I do hate gears. I'm a bit of a gear tard, so I just took them off the one with suspension and am in the process of converting it to a SS.

Also... I have one of the BOI forks from Vermont. Made by Chris himself as I was told. ;-) What was weird about that time is I think I spoke to Wendyll about 30 times before I actually got the fork, and not to Chris once. ???


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

jh4rt said:


> I LOVE my Yo's ... And (hey Colker), I have one rigid and one with an 80mm fork. I love both of them. But... I do hate gears. I'm a bit of a gear tard, so I just took them off the one with suspension and am in the process of converting it to a SS.
> 
> Also... I have one of the BOI forks from Vermont. Made by Chris himself as I was told. ;-) What was weird about that time is I think I spoke to Wendyll about 30 times before I actually got the fork, and not to Chris once. ???


That Vermont made fork was probably made by Christopher Igleheart not Chris Chance, Chris Igleheart was hired by Wendyll to make the forks in Vermont. Chris Chance may have designed a lot of Fat City stuff but the employees actually welded pretty much everything to my knowledge. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Spencer, take a deep breath and let it go...


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

You all have very weak google power...very weak indeed.


----------



## PiperThom (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm totally new here - and haven't talked with Chris in 27 years!

This news about his transformations into garden welding and massage shouldn't really surprise anyone.

After growing up in Boston, I left to travel and live in Ireland and England in the late 1970's. I had the good fortune of living for several years in northeast London, around the corner from a very respected framebuilder who was just into retirement (he was 80 years old at the time.) I wanted nothing more than to learn frame building from a respected master in England. He didn't want a novice or any responsibility for taking anyone new on.

How he knew of him I don't recall, but he did know of Chris Chance even back then - way before Fat Chance came about. When I returned to Boston in September 1980 I contacted Chris within the first 3 or 4 day after getting home. I spent several days hanging around Chris' shop - a one man operation. He couldn't afford to hire an apprentice because of his small operation, and I couldn't work for free. One of my more painful decisions in life that has led to where I am today - principle and integrity vs. practicality.

I can still recall Chris's openness and willingness to share with me his philosophy and intention with frame building (at that time only road bikes). There was no sense of secrecy/paranoia or guardedness. That is a lasting impresssion that I have. After all this time, of course, he has no recollection of me, but hearing his trajectory of work makes complete sense to me.

I never did become the frame builder that I had hoped to be in my mid-twenties. I've been a public defender for the last 17 years.

I'm only now getting back into cycling after a 5 year absence.

Any suggestions for a bike approriate for a 50 year old foggie?


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> Spencer, take a deep breath and let it go...


Ill note that.....Where the frijoles is Chris


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Chris is usually in my basement, garage or on roads within a 50 mile circle of my house.

My road bike says Chris Chance, and other bikes say or said Fat Chance or Fat City. I have what is supposedly the first 90s vintage Chris road bike sold beyond an employee. I was an investor in a shop and the bike was ordered over dinner when Chris and Wendyl were visiting. He spoke of a new tube set he got that he thought was better than the Slim model. I got a call saying that it would not be called a Slim because it was enough different to be a new model. During calls about paint and other things I was told they would put on the old style Chris Chance decals under the clear coat and that it should look nice because I planned to build it with traditional stuff. 

I bought a new seat for it last night and had it in a shop. It was fun to see the reaction of Lance-A-Like nuevo roadies and a person who didn't believe the Record/Chorus bike worked perfectly over many years with nothing but grease, cables and tires changed. Oops, I lied. I do recall replacing der pullies or bearings.

My Yo was sold to a friend who does not ride it and my wife says our custom Monster (Monster with light weight Yo fork) can never be sold and she considers it the best bike ever made in the whole world.

I supposed this thread won't die because the bikes and good design won't die. Every custom and sweet steel off road bike I've tried and seen people build is little more than same or an adjustment of what my Fats are. I had a carbon and AL bike. They were not as comfy as my steel Chris. I tried new ones that were lighter and more comfy but I'd be a complete idiot to spend thousands for no more comfort when most of my competition (these days) is sharing the bathroom.

Trails are wet and I'll be building trail tomorrow so I think my Chris frame will get it's third saddle in about 15 years a new slightly larger seat bag and hit the road today. My old knees would like compact drive but it seems like it would be a crime to do anything with the polished Campy metal but keep using it.

The most interesting for me when I think of my Chris Chance stuff is how I never thought a cute young woman I met back in the day would be my wife 19 years later and that the strength, stability and power of the frames would be ideal for pulling my twins to school. I chose very well when I consider how the bikes and wife have taken the years!


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice post bitflogger....very nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Was was at the Fairfax Fat Tire Festival in Marin County the other day and I overheard (Ross Shafer...or was it CK?) say that Chris Chance was living in California now. No joke. Not doing bike stuff...but out on the West Coast.


----------



## djkoenig (Jan 13, 2008)

Any idea what the first chris chance tandem mountain bike is worth. It's in almost mint condition. All origional.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djkoenig said:


> Any idea what the first chris chance tandem mountain bike is worth. It's in almost mint condition. All origional.


Do you really think this is the right thread to ask such a question?

Mods, do your job!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree Rumph, Wickeds don't ride so great.... too short up front, too long in the back.

-Schmitty-


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

Any of you heretics that don't like your Wickeds, just give me a call, and I'll take 'em off your hands!  I think I may have built my riding style and skills on my Wicked, and I love it. As a result, I am actually underwhelmed by my Ti Fat (go figure). 

I did bend the old fork in the late eighties (in a downhill race, lol) and replaced it with answer Manitou Elastomer, which sucked. Right before fat city went under, I put a Yo Eddy fork on there, and it rocks. A Wicked with a Yo fork is a beautiful thing. 

-Raj


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

djkoenig said:


> Any idea what the first chris chance tandem mountain bike is worth. It's in almost mint condition. All origional.


Post detailed pictures here, and I will tell you exactly what it's worth.

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> I agree Rumph, Wickeds don't ride so great.... too short up front, too long in the back.
> 
> -Schmitty-


mullet-bike!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> I agree Rumph, Wickeds don't ride so great.... too short up front, too long in the back.
> 
> -Schmitty-


where do you ride it? jeep trails?


----------



## Midnightrider (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, I used to know Chris Chance and Gary Helfrich in the early 80's and visited the old workshop having come to know them from the Bicycle Repair Collective now known as the Broadway Bicycle School in Cambridge MA and just realized I have an old Chance Road frame with the Star cut out of the frame with the numbers 52 and 53 stamped where the serial numbers would be under the crank with 52 on one side of the Star cutout and 53 on the alternate side perhaps this is a very early product. It has USCF decals on the bike and has a lot of the yellow enamel like paint flaking of with what appears to be a brown undercoat primer intact and has all kinds of nice little lightweight bike frame detailing and fantastically light frame lugwork with a cool primative quality to the overall frame 21" or 54cm. Any clues to this frame value? Campy dropouts for road, brazed on front derailleur mount with a Cinelli Stem and Shimano 600 brake levers some early vintage I haven't seen the like of before gone Aero and Campy BB and Headset. I did a bit of research tonight and realize its a little bit of bike history. I don't know too much about the collectors segment but knew this was a cool chassis when I came upon it and saved it for some time and just realized it had to be a Chris Chance, the swooshing headtube decal is 3/4 gone with a large paint chip among many flaked away by time. Much more paint is flaking in large icebergish chunks though the frame is in good shape with only a little wear on the downtube almost like from an added bottle cage braket. Any clue to a possible valuation?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't sell for less that $5000.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

bushpig said:


> Don't sell for less that $5000.


...or, three Power Bar wrappers and a pat on the back.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Midnightrider said:


> Hey, I used to know Chris Chance and Gary Helfrich in the early 80's and visited the old workshop having come to know them from the Bicycle Repair Collective now known as the Broadway Bicycle School in Cambridge MA and just realized I have an old Chance Road frame with the Star cut out of the frame with the numbers 52 and 53 stamped where the serial numbers would be under the crank with 52 on one side of the Star cutout and 53 on the alternate side perhaps this is a very early product. It has USCF decals on the bike and has a lot of the yellow enamel like paint flaking of with what appears to be a brown undercoat primer intact and has all kinds of nice little lightweight bike frame detailing and fantastically light frame lugwork with a cool primative quality to the overall frame 21" or 54cm. Any clues to this frame value? Campy dropouts for road, brazed on front derailleur mount with a Cinelli Stem and Shimano 600 brake levers some early vintage I haven't seen the like of before gone Aero and Campy BB and Headset. I did a bit of research tonight and realize its a little bit of bike history. I don't know too much about the collectors segment but knew this was a cool chassis when I came upon it and saved it for some time and just realized it had to be a Chris Chance, the swooshing headtube decal is 3/4 gone with a large paint chip among many flaked away by time. Much more paint is flaking in large icebergish chunks though the frame is in good shape with only a little wear on the downtube almost like from an added bottle cage braket. Any clue to a possible valuation?


Post some photos so we can see what you're talking about...sounds like it's mess the way you're describing it.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I found his new website here! -> http://www.chrischance.co.uk


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Midnightrider said:


> Hey, I used to know Chris Chance and Gary Helfrich in the early 80's and visited the old workshop having come to know them from the Bicycle Repair Collective now known as the Broadway Bicycle School in Cambridge MA and just realized I have an old Chance Road frame with the Star cut out of the frame with the numbers 52 and 53 stamped where the serial numbers would be under the crank with 52 on one side of the Star cutout and 53 on the alternate side perhaps this is a very early product. It has USCF decals on the bike and has a lot of the yellow enamel like paint flaking of with what appears to be a brown undercoat primer intact and has all kinds of nice little lightweight bike frame detailing and fantastically light frame lugwork with a cool primative quality to the overall frame 21" or 54cm. Any clues to this frame value? Campy dropouts for road, brazed on front derailleur mount with a Cinelli Stem and Shimano 600 brake levers some early vintage I haven't seen the like of before gone Aero and Campy BB and Headset. I did a bit of research tonight and realize its a little bit of bike history. I don't know too much about the collectors segment but knew this was a cool chassis when I came upon it and saved it for some time and just realized it had to be a Chris Chance, the swooshing headtube decal is 3/4 gone with a large paint chip among many flaked away by time. Much more paint is flaking in large icebergish chunks though the frame is in good shape with only a little wear on the downtube almost like from an added bottle cage braket. Any clue to a possible valuation?


Just a heads up that folks on this board get real picky when it comes to newbies coming around asking what something is worth. There is a "sticky" thread for what something is worth questions on this site or you may what to head over to www.fatcogs.com for specific Chris Chance and Fat Chance questions also.

Peace...............


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

erkan said:


> I found his new website here! -> http://www.chrischance.co.uk


His forehead appears to have sunk down into his body. Gravity is nasty.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Talk about major schrinkage!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i suppose potts has a bike more geared for california fast and open trails.


They work a treat here in the tight and twisty woods too


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> They work a treat here in the tight and twisty woods too


i need one. i always did...


----------



## Campagnoloman (Jan 7, 2010)

*the mysterious Chris Chance*

Steely dudes! I worked as Chris' apprentice in early 1982, stayed until '84 and the early days of Fat City and Gary H showing up ranting about Ti aircraft tubing. I left to bike cross country and came back to Boston to start a bike tour biz Easy Rider Tours, still at it 25 years later! Fond memories of working for Chris...Anyone else out there from those days? Wayne? Chris I.? Anyway that post from midnightrider sounds out there- we used GP Wilson vertical stainless dropouts and Henry James Folson lugs in those days. A star cutout in the bottom bracket sounds pretty strange, but, hey we had to eat (sure hope we put a plastic sleeve in there). And that photo from On One looks like a Chris sighting, maybe we could start a new rumor? -JG


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Chris did not return my phone calls. There was never any personal enmity between us, so I assume it's because he is done with all things bicycle. Hope he's still riding one.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.riverguidess.com/RBCM.html


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep. I sent an email to the address a little while back but got no reply. Oh well.
If anyone is close by, go get a massage. If you mention bikes he may dig in deep though....!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

For someone wanting to get away from his history as a pioneer in mountain biking he sure picked an interesting place to end up.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

That's a ten minute bike ride from my house. Now I know where to look and when to look there.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Separated at birth?*



fatchanceti said:


> http://www.riverguidess.com/RBCM.html


They're both beautiful men and obviously highly evolved.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Man, I wish I didn't read that hippy sh!!t.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*Old thread, but found this.*

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1063

German to English translation
He was part of the guru in the early nineties. Then it was quiet. Now appears the name of Chris chance in the garden industry again. In the interview he says: "I work on my second career."
ListenRead phonetically

Dictionary - View detailed dictionary
Translate any websiteOnet.pl-PolishZamalek Fans-ArabicNord-Cinema-FranceG1 Globo-BrazilNews.de-GermanyFocus Online-GermanyVenezuela Tuya-SpanishMarmiton.org-FranceKomika Magasin-Swedish盆栽-JapanZeit Online-GermanySueddeutsche.de-Germany

German to English translation
YOU HAVE THE INDUSTRY REVEALS changed.
Yes, one can say that. I develop and designe functional and decorative elements for a garden accessories company. For example, bird baths and lawn sprinklers. This is creative and brings in money. Besides, I'm working on to my second career.

AND WOULD BE?
I am studying and practicing alternative healing methods. Chinese medicine, self healing, things like that.

ALSO DEFINITELY NO MORE BIKES?
No, the bike scene, I'm not doing much. I cycle with my single speed to work, that was it.

IN GERMANY ARE YOUR "FAT CHANCE" OF THE CLASSIC CARS-BIKES-SCENE venerated.
I think it's great if the good of the past is appreciated. Today, many consider it to be far too obvious what was then made.

WHAT HAS IT WITH THE "FAT CITY" ON-FARM UP?
My buddy Wendyll Behrend had bought a house in Vermont and some time there had a "Fat City" office. Here we have a couple of "Fat City" parties held. This then was the "Fat City" Ranch, just because the name sounded so cool. Wendyll still lives there and still sells well, "Fat City" Merchendise. Frames are not produced, as some might think.
ListenRead phonetically

Dictionary - View detailed dictionary
Translate any websiteOnet.pl-PolishZamalek Fans-ArabicNord-Cinema-FranceG1 Globo-BrazilNews.de-GermanyFocus Online-GermanyVenezuela Tuya-SpanishMarmiton.org-FranceKomika Magasin-Swedish盆栽-JapanZeit Online-GermanySueddeutsche.de-Germany


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.communitywellnesscenter.org/practitioners.html

this is really him..


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

*Nice Thread*

I got to ride with Chris Chance back in 1994? He was in Arizona demoing bikes and hanging out at the Cactus Cup. I worked part time at Funsports and was the proud owner of a 1", threaded rigid Yo. Great bike. I was besides myself when it cracked, but the Ti Fat certainly helped get over that (despite it not being a Sommersville Fat).

Even managed to visit their farm/compound in Stowe once when visiting the relatives in Vermont.

Ended up buying a second Yo off of a friend and it accompanied me to Japan for two years of riding.

I'll probably build them up again and ride them at some point. While I totally loved the ride and the soul of the bikes, I was happy to move on to a full suspension as I could go faster, long and harder.

Fat Chance will always have a special place in my heart. Wow, that sounds pretty lame, but it's true!

Oni


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oni said:


> I got to ride with Chris Chance back in 1994? He was in Arizona demoing bikes and hanging out at the Cactus Cup. I worked part time at Funsports and was the proud owner of a 1", threaded rigid Yo. Great bike. I was besides myself when it cracked, but the Ti Fat certainly helped get over that (despite it not being a Sommersville Fat).
> 
> Even managed to visit their farm/compound in Stowe once when visiting the relatives in Vermont.
> 
> ...


You should build them up and then post them here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-fat-chance-thread-250.html


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You should build them up and then post them here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-fat-chance-thread-250.html


One day I will...Sigh, it's a space thing. And I need more decals! Had the Yo repainted and it's sans decals.

Oni


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Oni said:


> One day I will...Sigh, it's a space thing. And I need more decals! Had the Yo repainted and it's sans decals.
> 
> Oni


Groovy cycles does repro decals dude!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I took a ride with Chris and Joe Breeze a few weeks ago. I got the impression that Chris hadn't been riding dirt in a while, but we hit Tamarancho and he knew what to do when he got onto singletrack. While we were riding we met another rider on an old Fat Chance, and he was thrilled to meet his guru.

You gotta love the garden gloves.


----------

